

WSJ: Reddit CEO Ellen Pao “removed salary negotiations from the hiring process” - goingclear
https://archive.today/y6PJD#selection-1567.0-1570.0?

======
greenyoda
Discussion from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9330734](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9330734)

